# Ordering Orchdis



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking to place an order to the vendor Phuphaman Orchids Ltd. in Thailand. Since the shipping cost is so high, I was wondering if anyone else would be interested in placing an order as well? They have wonderful miniature terrarium orchids, especially some Chiloschista ghost orchids.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

theroc1217 said:


> I'm looking to place an order to the vendor Phuphaman Orchids Ltd. in Thailand. Since the shipping cost is so high, I was wondering if anyone else would be interested in placing an order as well? They have wonderful miniature terrarium orchids, especially some Chiloschista ghost orchids.


do you have your importing license and is the company known for doing legit importing into the US? If not, you can run into some hairy situations.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

That's part of why I'm asking; I'm hoping someone with an import license would be interested in some of their orchids.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

What species are you looking for? I'm willing to bet one of us on here can help you find what you're looking for in the U.S.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I've heard some good things about that company and plan on ordering from them in fall. They do have some good warm growing minis listed. If your unsure about the process, call your local USDA station and they will guide you through the whole process. 

You have to fill out a permit application form online than you fill out the articles category which will be the different orchid species you'll be bringing in. You choose an inspection station and then attach your phytosanitary from the country of origin and submit the whole document. It's been a little while but I hope nothing's changed.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I see that they do have some cool stuff but nothing you can't find in the US where you located


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bulbophyllum plumatum
Chiloschista ramifera
Chiloschista lunifera
Porpax lanii 
Dendrobium peguanum

and basically any Jewel orchids, which I couldn't find there. I've been terrible at being able to find any species for sale other than on eBay, and the one time I found Calypso orchids for sale.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

The bulbo is a very cool one indeed. I very sure I saw 3 of those for sale by Andy's orchids when I spoke to him at a convention last weekend. Give him a call and i'm sure you will avoid an import. Porpax lanii is a weird one. I received one on the verge of death and after almost bringing back after a couple of months I finally lost it. Kept high and dry but I think it was just far too gone when I received it. Whatever Andy may not have I'd give JL orchids a call as well. 

hope it helps


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Don't forget your going to also need CITES documents for the plants... when importing plants you also need to make sure that there are not soils or substrate attached to the plants or they will be rejected. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Andy's definitely used to list Bulb. plumatum or jacobsonii, which is very similar. You may want to ask about the Chiloschistas as well. He had some listed at one point but not those exact ones. He has Bulb. peguanum listed now. Porpax are notoriously hard to grow and also hard to find. I think Black Jungle had one of the species listed at some point. 

You may also want to send an email to Louisiana Orchid Connection. They've had Bulb. jacobsonii/plumatum before, and he has tons of different Chiloschistas. I've definitely seen lunifera there and sweelimi. There are others, but I don't recall the name.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

You guys are probably right, ordering from overseas could be a huge hassle. I do have that Bulbo as seedling, but I have no idea how well it's doing. I'll be stopping by Orchids Limited (orchidweb) tomorrow, and checking out their selection as well.


----------

